# Next door neighbour



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Out washing my own car new neighbours moved in came over to me wash mine I'll give you a fiver I said for that would rather just do it for free  rant over cheapo :detailer:


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

must have thought you needed a couple of quid. the cheeky git


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

vek said:


> must have thought you needed a couple of quid. the cheeky git


Haha good 1 dude lol . Or he can see I know how to clean a car well :wave:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Might have just been their way of getting to know his new neighbours, or genuinely thought you were doing a good job?
People that aren't in to this probably don't understand how much time goes into our cars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Might have just been their way of getting to know his new neighbours, or genuinely thought you were doing a good job?
> People that aren't in to this probably don't understand how much time goes into our cars.


Likes this comment , ahwell next time try wash my car on the fly :tumbleweed:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ssweeney23 said:


> Out washing my own car new neighbours moved in came over to me wash mine I'll give you a fiver I said for that would rather just do it for free  rant over cheapo :detailer:


Then do it for free and show him how lucky he is to have a neighbour as kind hearted as you.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

£5's better than nothing..


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> £5's better than nothing..


lol £5 is a loss... think about how much it costs you in time, effort and all the products you use...


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Might have just been their way of getting to know his new neighbours, or genuinely thought you were doing a good job?
> People that aren't in to this probably don't understand how much time goes into our cars.


Indeedy, my neighbor spotted me washing my car and applying some Gtechniq C5* to my trim and offered me £10 to do her car for her because mine always looks shiny. May even end up doing it for a crate of beer.

I politely declined as I would want to do a "proper job" and not just give it a wash so would do it when I have more time. So it looks like when I get some leave from work I will be doing both cars. Mine with C1+ ExoV2 and hers with C2v3 may even get some pictures for you guys here.

* I know it is wheel armour but I had some left over from doing my wheels so decided to use it up on my trim as apparently it is the same stuff just in a different bottle/size, looks good and beads awesome.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I occasionally wash my neighbours car for free, she cuts my lawn for free, good old fashioned bartering.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Ssweeney23 said:


> Out washing my own car new neighbours moved in came over to me wash mine I'll give you a fiver I said for that would rather just do it for free  rant over cheapo :detailer:


Remember that we are the weird ones who wash our own cars!

Your neighbour most likely cannot understand why you don't take your car to "the £5 specials" for a clean. He might think you can't afford it, and he is doing you a favour by offering you the work.


----------



## frosty90 (Dec 9, 2013)

my neighbours see how long I spend on mine so wouldn't dare make that sort of insult! lol instead we joke around about how they could paint their car with the time I spend on it lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

frosty90 said:


> my neighbours see how long I spend on mine so wouldn't dare make that sort of insult! lol instead we joke around about how they could paint their car with the time I spend on it lol


Think many of us have agreed that it's not an insult.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe the guy has no clue how much detailing gear costs.

You can get your car cleaned at car washes all over the country for that and he was maybe trying to be nice and offer you the same:thumb:

I'd have done it, never know what's in the future, nice to be nice and all that jazz.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

I washed it but didn't take money


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I find neighbours cars are useful for product testing. They are happy and I'm happy.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ssweeney23 said:


> I washed it but didn't take money


Ah, excellent, the power of DW, take any pics?


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

Ssweeney23 said:


> I washed it but didn't take money


Good man


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Our country's gone to the dogs because there's no community spirit,once upon a time we knew most of the people perhaps 3/4 streets away,and folks couldn't do enough for you back then.
Now I couldn't tell you my neighbours first name,often I've tried to make conversation only to get a cold shoulder,if I took that personally we'd be fighting all days of the week,I agree it may have been an attempt to break the ice and good on you for washing their car,you never know when they may be able to return a favour.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

No pics I'm afraid just a clean .wheels with wheel woollies , snow foam , wash with cg mr pink and lambs wool mitt and dried with a wooly mammoth and then g6 on tires


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

£500 and your talking and that is cheap, think of all the labour and materials


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Every few weeks I clean an elderly neighbours fiesta for £5, he stays and chats, I think he's a bit lonely, it's nice to be helpful.:wave:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I hate my neighbours, if they asked me to clean their cars they would end up wearing my bucket..


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> I hate my neighbours, if they asked me to clean their cars they would end up wearing my bucket..


Wearing my bucket :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> I hate my neighbours, if they asked me to clean their cars they would end up wearing my bucket..


Motion followed . Just with a jet wash shoved up there ass . !

My neighbours are the same .


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I do six cars for neighbours, hate being indoors. They are all great people and will repay with wine and beers. Could never take money off a good neighbour.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

suspal said:


> Our country's gone to the dogs because there's no community spirit,once upon a time we knew most of the people perhaps 3/4 streets away,and folks couldn't do enough for you back then.


Could this have been influenced by mass immigration amongst other things. Having lived up north for a while the feel is that the foreign, predominantly asian communities are tight knit keeping to themselves, a lot struggle to string a sentence in english so a bit hard to hold a convo let alone get stuck in with the community. Where I live now in east anglia we've had a huge influx of eastern europeans, these guys albeit hard working but here to save a buck and not interested in our comminity

Then there's the economy and lower standards of living affecting everyone- people having to work hard and long hours with little time for community


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Ssweeney23 said:


> No pics I'm afraid just a clean .wheels with wheel woollies , snow foam , wash with cg mr pink and lambs wool mitt and dried with a wooly mammoth and then g6 on tires


That sounds like a thorough clean to me. What was your neighbours reaction when seeing the dazzling clean car? If it was my neighbour that cleaned my car there's no way I'd let him 'get away' without me paying him. If he refused I'd prob stick a tenner in his letterbox. Doesn't seem right imh not paying to have something done, especially to the amount of detail that you did., snow foam,. wheel whoolies etc. I look to skip those steps when doing the mrs car for example


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

I wash other peoples car same process as my own no point cutting corners


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Ssweeney23 said:


> I wash other peoples car same process as my own no point cutting corners


 Right, but I don't think it should be considered as cutting corners if using the 2bucket method without snow foaming beforehand. Snow foaming isn't for everyone, and it's not all that cheap imh


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I would clean (some) of my neighbours cars if I had the time. I like doing it and get bored at home if I have already done mine twice in 2 days :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Ssweeney23 said:


> Out washing my own car new neighbours moved in came over to me wash mine I'll give you a fiver I said for that would rather just do it for free  rant over cheapo :detailer:


 I think he must surely have been able to quickly realise just how much time and effort you were / had been putting into your own car and therefore offering a £5 is trying it on.

A decent person would have engaged you in converse about how much effort you put in and how good your car looks etc, not just offered you a fiver to do his.

I will do other peoples cars for free quite happily if they ask me in a reasonable way, but they get sent packing if I even half suspect they are just trying to save time and money by getting the local mug to do it....


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I think most people are ignorant when it comes to pricing car washes, most of the foreign run ones in my area charge a fiver for a wipe down with a mop so thats what they`ll be expecting to pay.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If you walked past a house with an absolutely immaculate garden and saw the owner tending to the most beautiful bed of flowers, you wouldn't feel shameless enough to shout " _OY, Pal ; I'll give you a fiver to mow my lawn_ ", would you ?

There are too many idiots in this world that mistakenly think kindness, politeness and attention to detail are weaknesses.

They only do it once with me and then they are left in no doubt whatsoever that they have weighed me up wrong ... LOL


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I recently changed my black Seat Exeo to a silver Seat Exeo. One of my nice neighbours drove past and shouted "See! I told you you'd wash all the paint off!" 

Cooks


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Cookies said:


> I recently changed my black Seat Exeo to a silver Seat Exeo. One of my nice neighbours drove past and shouted "See! I told you you'd wash all the paint off!"
> 
> Cooks


I used to get " it wont grow if you keep watering it" :wall:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are to many different cultures in this country and that makes it difficult to understand and accept what other people do, there are much less of this up north imo


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

I do my neighbours car every time the pw is out, just a quick detail wash to keep it looking tip top next to mine, she's not bothered, plus side is a test car as everything I buy goes on her's first, if I dnt like it I dnt bother putting it on mine.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

£5 is £5

High pressure rinse drop of cheap car shampoo in a bucket old wash mit and a towel dry and 

you'd be £4.50 up They would have a cleaner car and you'd probably do a better safer job than most hand car washes...


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Just cleaned next doors beetle, probably hasn't been done in 2 years, she'll have a nice surprise when she comes out:thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Couple over the road are really decent and the wife asked me several months back if I would consider doing their car for money as mine always looked so good, I wouldn't mind doing it now and again but would be embarassed talking cash with them.
At the end of the day I'd only feel OK charging for materials and would end up spending hours on it.
No doubt I'll give in and do it for nothing as they have their hands full with a young disabled boy and he takes most of their time up.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

realist said:


> Just cleaned next doors beetle, probably hasn't been done in 2 years, she'll have a nice surprise when she comes out:thumb:


She a 'looker' ? always helps :thumb:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Let my neighbour use my snowfoam and he was so impressed he bought his own. Let him use my FK 108 Tyre dressing today and think he's also going for that too.
Hope one day to see the whole street bathed in snow


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sunday mornings are almost comical with my neighbours where I live.
A few houses down from me lives another couple of petrol head families that both have similar VW CC's to mine, one with Black, one with White and then mine in Grey. The family with the Black CC have a new BMW 3 series also in Black, plus another 3 or 4 really nice cars amongst various members of their families. Then I have our 4 cars, my CC, SWMBO's Mercedes, my Saab and our sons Citroen. 

And every Sunday, rain or shine, out comes the pressure washers, camping chairs, picnic table (I kid you not) and we all proceed to blast our way through at least 10 cars, with the gutters awash with snow foam and a never ending flow of coffee, tea, bacon sarnies in the morning and cake in the afternoon, and over the F1/MotoGP seasons, all needing to be finished and packed away in time for the race start (winter Sundays can be much more leisurely).

It's what Sundays are made for. :detailer:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Ge03 said:


> Sunday mornings are almost comical with my neighbours where I live.
> A few houses down from me lives another couple of petrol head families that both have similar VW CC's to mine, one with Black, one with White and then mine in Grey. The family with the Black CC have a new BMW 3 series also in Black, plus another 3 or 4 really nice cars amongst various members of their families. Then I have our 4 cars, my CC, SWMBO's Mercedes, my Saab and our sons Citroen.
> 
> And every Sunday, rain or shine, out comes the pressure washers, camping chairs, picnic table (I kid you not) and we all proceed to blast our way through at least 10 cars, with the gutters awash with snow foam and a never ending flow of coffee, tea, bacon sarnies in the morning and cake in the afternoon, and over the F1/MotoGP seasons, all needing to be finished and packed away in time for the race start (winter Sundays can be much more leisurely).
> ...


That sounds amazing. I wish my street was like that, hell I wish some of my friends were interested. One mate that was isn't any longer as he 'just can't be bothered' now I can't pop round every other day to do it. The others I know, like a clean car but don't like doing it/dont want to/dont want to learn and I do it for them.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I wash my neighbours cars for free, they make me a home made curry in return & its led to some of their friends/relatives asking to do theirs which I add a little charge on for.


----------



## p1slick (Mar 18, 2014)

Ssweeney23 said:


> Out washing my own car new neighbours moved in came over to me wash mine I'll give you a fiver I said for that would rather just do it for free  rant over cheapo :detailer:


always worth helping a neighbour out you never know what goodness it may bring in the future


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

My neighbour's always comment on the work I do and now im happy to do some work.
They always look out for us so its a pleasure


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Interesting thread. I must admit ive washed one or two cars in my street when asked simply because my OCD kicks in. I cant stand seeing my clean car parked up in a street full of dirty cars haha. Granted its never more than a quick snow foam and wash for them, still got to keep mine looking the best.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

i always get the classic "you can do mine when you finish" never gets old :wall:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

p1slick said:


> you should have dropped the washing mit on the floor and said it would be my pleasure mate


That's not very nice.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

5doorfish said:


> lol £5 is a loss... think about how much it costs you in time, effort and all the products you use...


What shampoo and water....... he asked him to wash it not detail it lol


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> If you walked past a house with an absolutely immaculate garden and saw the owner tending to the most beautiful bed of flowers, you wouldn't feel shameless enough to shout " _OY, Pal ; I'll give you a fiver to mow my lawn_ ", would you ?
> 
> There are too many idiots in this world that mistakenly think kindness, politeness and attention to detail are weaknesses.
> 
> They only do it once with me and then they are left in no doubt whatsoever that they have weighed me up wrong ... LOL


You sound like a really scary guy who people should be in no doubt as to offer you at least a tenner when heckling you across the street :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

R0B said:


> You sound like a really scary guy who people should be in no doubt as to offer you at least a tenner when heckling you across the street :lol:


For £10 , I will both jobs for them.

I will happily Pressure Wash their lawn and then run my Strimmer over their car...:devil:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Rundie said:


> She a 'looker' ? always helps :thumb:


Yes, but her husband is a captain in the marines and he came home yesterday


----------



## p1slick (Mar 18, 2014)

S63 said:


> That's not very nice.


sorry it was my poor humour getting the better of me


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

suspal said:


> Our country's gone to the dogs because there's no community spirit,once upon a time we knew most of the people perhaps 3/4 streets away,and folks couldn't do enough for you back then.
> Now I couldn't tell you my neighbours first name,often I've tried to make conversation only to get a cold shoulder,if I took that personally we'd be fighting all days of the week,I agree it may have been an attempt to break the ice and good on you for washing their car,you never know when they may be able to return a favour.


This !!!!!!!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I washed my neighbour's 120k mile van last weekend - his son and my daughter were at it with an old sponge, a brush and some fairy liquid, having a whale of a time.

I rinsed it down and watched the water bead off the panel he'd hit with T Cut straight onto dirt. Applied and removed with a pair of old pants and pretty much swirl free.

I then packed away my gear having spent 3 hours washing my 12k miles car......

If a neighbour wanted their car washed, I'd do it for free. If they wanted it machine polished, wet vac'd, wet sanded and a billion dollar wax applied I'd send them to a local detailer.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

AndyC said:


> I washed my neighbour's 120k mile van last weekend - his son and my daughter were at it with an old sponge, a brush and some fairy liquid, having a whale of a time.
> 
> I rinsed it down and watched the water bead off the panel he'd hit with T Cut straight onto dirt. Applied and removed with a pair of old pants and pretty much swirl free.
> 
> ...


Who needs a DA, a pair of old pants will do :lol::lol:
One of my neighbours likes a clean car, i gave him some leather wipes once, some half decent shampoo once and told him about the asda drying towels and wash mitts which he went and bought.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

If someone is nice and genuine and they aren't saying it to just take the proverbial, I'd happily wash anybodies car. I enjoy doing it 

Neighbours at our new place, brilliant.
Neighbours at SWMBO Parents House, brilliant.
Neighbours at my parents place, absolute complete and utter nasty dirty pieces of work, think they own the street, couple of them are in cahoots and save spaces for one another leaving us normal folk to get parking tickets, when we attempted to do that once all hell broke lose asking what gave us the right to do it etc...I couldn't believe it.

I'd happily wash their cars with a flame-thrower followed by the application of brake fluid on a metal scouring pad.


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

Neighbour chuckling.......'You've missed a bit'

Me frowning........'dont think I have flower'

Neighbour still chuckling.......'you can do mine when you've done that one'

Me smiling.........'pull it up behind mine and ill give it a rinse, but I'm not cheap you know'

A few weeks later after a few beers at their house......

Neighbour slurring........'you do a lubbly job of your war cashing, I mean car weshing, how do you get it sho shiny?

Me slurring........'its a very compicated pocess you knew, I could get your Insignia looking better than what it was before what it left the facory BURP! I'll shoow you when the weathers better'

Wife next day........'you do know that you offered to detail Steves car last night'

Me with a headache......'Did I (frowning now)? Did he offer to pay?'

Wife smiling.........'nope you pissed up [email protected]'


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

BavarianRob said:


> Neighbour chuckling.......'You've missed a bit'
> 
> Me frowning........'dont think I have flower'
> 
> ...


Gutter oft sucks to be you


----------

